# BGA!!



## tko187 (13 Jan 2010)

Hi, so i noticed a small amount of BGA starting to grow on the sand substrate along the front of the tank. Any particular reason for this?? My tank is the rio 180, heavily planted with a fluval 305 and two powerheads. Im dosing EI, KNO3 5g monday wed and friday and also KHP04 3g. Do i need to increase or decrease something??  Also noticed some green grassy looking algae also trying to make a start, maybe cladaphora. I am dosing i think double the recommended dose, should i increase more or do you think it might be a new filter i need, the area in the tank where it is happening is where the flow becomes weakest being swooshed from right to left.

Thanks for any help!   Should i decrease my lighting?? Currentley on for 8 hours!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Jan 2010)

BGA is the devil, fact, the devil i tell ya!

It's supposed to be down to a lack of flow and Nitrates so upping your nitrates should help and pointing a powerhead at will also help. I'd syphon out what you can see too. Good luck!


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jan 2010)

Start again lol. I know it sounds harse, But its faster, Its a win win, If your scape is new then what the hell, Do it again, If its old then Hell,...Do it again as its about time it was rescaped. Get me? Thats my way of thinking. BGA is a beast and i have been there. My support mate.


----------



## tko187 (14 Jan 2010)

Thanks guys!! No way am i starting again, i just need to batle it, i see very minute bits of this at the sand front of the glass. I shall aim my powerhead and also overdose with easycarbo and add nitrates, i take it this means KNO3??? If i am adding 5 grams 3 times a week what should i be upping this to?  Thanks.


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jan 2010)

I would go carefull with the easy carbo, Its easy to over over dose with it, And some plants hate the stuff.


----------



## a1Matt (14 Jan 2010)

I just had a look at Jame's guide http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm and it says blackout helps BGA.

If that is the same algae you have then you could just blackout the strip at the front of the tank where the substrate meets the glass with black pvc tape.

+ what Dan said


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Jan 2010)

Give it a Koralia to your front glass. Using ADA Phyton Git will help you with cyano. Dose that after water changes.


----------



## chump54 (15 Jan 2010)

I'll second what Matt/Dan said, I had it below the surface of the substrate but up against the glass. I upped the nitrates and used black tape along the glass. It took a few weeks but did the trick.

Chris


----------



## tko187 (15 Jan 2010)

Thanks guy, action taken....... Hydor korali ponted towards front glass where bga is under the substrae, i also changed my flow so i am much happier. Is there any method to distibute my co2 other than having my diffuser place right under my koralia, it does push bubbles around a lot better than if there was no koralia but it seems to slow down near the middle of the tank. Any help guys , cheers!


----------

